# Will T-Cut remove light swirl marks?



## RyanM (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got swirl marks all over my car and I've got a day set aside in a couple of weeks when I plan to do my first ever proper clean.
I (naively) planned to machine polish for the first time on this day, but I now realise that I'm not going to have time.
Is is a decent alternative to use T-Cut or something similar like AG Paint Renovator or Megs SwirlX?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

AG SRP if you want to do it by hand mate.


----------



## RyanM (Mar 3, 2010)

Now I'm confused, I was going to use SRP after getting rid of the swirl marks and before the wax stage.
Would it be best to use SRP and then Extra Gloss Protection, then straight to wax stage?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think t cut will bring more of a haze to your finish if you don't work it. I would just go srp a few times then you should be ok.


----------



## Clark3y (Jan 7, 2010)

It's probably OTT for getting light swirls out. It's harsh stuff and will leave it's own marks behind, if you don't refine it then your car will look worse not better.


----------



## chillihound (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm by no means an expert but have used both before. T-Cut, it's in the title - it cuts the paints away. SRP has fillers that fill swirl marks etc.

Like the other guys have suggested firstly you need the right technique or the finish will look bad and secondly you risk cutting through the paint with T-Cut if you don't use restraint - this being permanent damage.

I would choose SRP.


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Numerous articles and advice here will tell you to start with the 'lightest' cut and move towards heavier cuts if required. SRP is light and T-Cut is heavy, and there are also a number of better options in between.

For swirl marks a light cut is all that is required. SRP is the correct product and I would not consider T-Cut at all.

See detailing guides for other options.

Hope it helps.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

If you're going to use SRP and EGP it's not strictly necessary to add a layer of wax on top.


----------

